
San Francisco will require new buildings to install solar panels - saeranv
http://qz.com/665574/san-francisco-will-require-new-buildings-to-install-solar-panels/
======
MrTonyD
I realize I'm an outlier -- but I'm not fond of solar. Though when I was
younger, I was an enthusiastic supporter. But now I realize that a 30 year
life-span for solar panels means that there will be a huge recurring cost
associated with solar. That is a huge cost to our society. And the more we use
solar then the larger that cost will be. In contrast, Wind Turbines and their
blades can be repaired and continue to work for much longer. On top of that, I
understand that in some countries there are neighborhoods who share ownership
of wind turbines - largely eliminating the Big Utility middleman who might
extort profit (as is so common here in the United States.) The role of the
utility becomes power transmission rather than monopoly sourcing of energy.

------
hackuser
How will this affect housing costs?

